# Northshore...



## marc (7. März 2004)

nochmal für alle die es nicht mitbekommen haben und interessiert sind.
Am 13.3. Samstag werde ich mit dem Bau eines NORTH SHORE Track beginnen.
Das ganze wird im unserem Dirtpark gebaut.www.fr-bikers.de im Dietenbach Gelände in Freiburg.
Wer also Lust und Zeit hat kann sich gerne ab 10 Uhr einfinden und mithelfen.
Zwar ist das ganze offiziell und "staatlich" abgesegnet, d.h NIEMAND wird das Teil wieder abholzen, aber der Haken ist daß es auf Vereinsgelände stehen wird und für NICHT-Mitglieder jeweils nur an den Samstagen ab 14 Uhr zu befahren sein wird. Wegen Mitgliedschaft oder den geringen Obulus zur Nutzung der Anlage könnt Ihr an Ort und Stelle fragen oder den GERO anschreiben.
Wer noch was mitbringen kann wie zb. Säge,Spax,Akkuschrauber,Axt etc.
wäre klasse.Natürlich kann ich deswegen aber keine Gratis Mitgliedschaft anbieten. Ihr könnt aber behaupten, daran mitgebaut zu haben, denn schließlich geht es um den Spaß.Oder?!

Also bis nächsten Samstag.

Gruß Marc


----------



## crossie (7. März 2004)

nur am nächsten samstag??

weil mitbaun möcht ich da auch noch gern, hab auch noch konkrete ideen was die konstruktion angeht... und ich hab noch 7-9 euro-paletten auf dem balkon liegen....


kann allerdings frühestens so ab dem 15, 16ten märz.

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (7. März 2004)

ich kann am 13. nich  
da simma boarden in irgendwo... was weiss ich... irgendwo in der schweiz...

mfG   ich hoff ich kann SO au noch kommen


----------



## Skanker (7. März 2004)

also ich bin dabei ! werd noch jmd. oder en paar mitbringen...
was is jetz für werkzeug nötig ? säge, nägel...


----------



## marc (8. März 2004)

ist das so schwer verständlich geschrieben????

Am 13.3. Samstag werde ich mit dem Bau eines NORTH SHORE Track beginnen.

das heißt daß an den folgenden Samstagen natürlich weitergebaut wird. Rom wurde ja auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut  

Mitbringen was geht. Lieber was doppelt als gar nichts  

Bis Samstag.
Marc


----------



## Gero (8. März 2004)

ROCKthaHOUSE schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann am 13. nich
> da simma boarden in irgendwo... was weiss ich... irgendwo in der schweiz...
> 
> mfG   ich hoff ich kann SO au noch kommen



was`n ?! warum lässt du das boarden dann nicht einfach sein und kommst durch?!  

@ crossie, ich denk du bist dann überhaupt weg?! und sowiso, wo wart ihr am samstag? angst gehabt ihr könntet euch schmutzig machen??


----------



## crossie (8. März 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> @ crossie, ich denk du bist dann überhaupt weg?! und sowiso, wo wart ihr am samstag? angst gehabt ihr könntet euch schmutzig machen??


ich bin vom 18ten märz bis 12 april wech... zum dritten mal jetzt  

wo waren wir am samstag? auf der eschholzstraße, uns mit 21 zu viel blitzen lassen. schön war's..... hoffentlich sinds unter 21... sonst is mein lappen erstmal wech...


----------



## Gero (8. März 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin vom 18ten märz bis 12 april wech... zum dritten mal jetzt
> 
> wo waren wir am samstag? auf der eschholzstraße, uns mit 21 zu viel blitzen lassen. schön war's..... hoffentlich sinds unter 21... sonst is mein lappen erstmal wech...



 wo, vor der feuerwehr?! da ham se mich auch schon mal gef***
jaaa, lappe weg wär schei*e... 

und so wie ich das seh bist dann wohl beim shore basteln net dabei. aber schick mir doch mal deine pläne, mal schauen was man davon verwirklichen kann...


----------



## ykcor (8. März 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> was`n ?! warum lässt du das boarden dann nicht einfach sein und kommst durch?!
> ...



weil wir mit dem ski club hin fahren und ich verbindlich unterschrieben hab das ich mitgeh.
hät ich von dem ns bau früher gehört wär ich natürlich zu euch gekommen. aber dazu is es jez wohl zu  spät 

mfG


----------



## Gero (8. März 2004)

ROCKthaHOUSE schrieb:
			
		

> weil wir mit dem ski club hin fahren und ich verbindlich unterschrieben hab das ich mitgeh.
> hät ich von dem ns bau früher gehört wär ich natürlich zu euch gekommen. aber dazu is es jez wohl zu  spät
> 
> mfG



ja ja.... ne dann geh halt! viel spass bei! aber am 20.3. am geburtstag bist ja wohl da oder?!


----------



## ykcor (8. März 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> ja ja.... ne dann geh halt! viel spass bei! aber am 20.3. am geburtstag bist ja wohl da oder?!




jawohl chef!
is eingeplant 


mfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gero (10. März 2004)

so, wer is denn jetzt noch alles dabei? wir brauchen DRINGEND um 10uhr morgends leute die beim abladen des LKWs und natürlich dann beim bauen helfen...! also wer bock hat...! gruß gero


----------



## fez (11. März 2004)

Ist mir ein bissi zu weit um mitzuhelfen...

Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spass beim basteln !

(Wenns geht setzt doch bitte ein paar Bilderchen vom Geschafften hier rein!)

Nette Grüsse

Frank


----------



## Gero (11. März 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> (Wenns geht setzt doch bitte ein paar Bilderchen vom Geschafften hier rein!)
> 
> 
> Frank



das sollte denk ich das geringste problem sein..... ich darf nur meine cam net vergessen....


----------



## marc (11. März 2004)

Das machen wir ganz einfach, Gero. Wer nix will helfe muß zahle  
0,50 für die große Line und 0,35 für die kleinere     pro Fahrt versteht sich!

Dann werden gleich noch die Zukunftsprojekte finanziert  

Also bis Ü-morgen.

Marc

@fez 
Also bissl enttäuscht bin ich schon. Kannst ja dein Radl mitnehmen, ich brauch eh ein Versuchsobjekt wegen der Statik    
Überlegs Dir halt nochmal....

gruß marc


----------



## Gero (11. März 2004)

5 eintritt plus fünf mal große line und drei mal kleine line bitte. ach und die hintere dirtline hätt ich auch gern noch dazu... ach die is im eintrittspreis mit drin, ja super angebot! 

klöng schepper klirr....

macht dann 8,55 bitte....        goil, brinst du die nette kassiererin mit?!


----------



## fez (11. März 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst ja dein Radl mitnehmen, ich brauch eh ein Versuchsobjekt wegen der Statik



Das war aber echt mal ein mieser Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl !!! Ich hab eben so schwere Knochen Mann !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (12. März 2004)

...so hab ichs ja nicht mal gemeint..  
Aber ich dachte das lockt dich zu uns. Evil Knievel trifft FR-bikers   
Jetzt stell dich net so mädelhaft a und komm her. Kannst ja dann sagen .."ich hab die erstbefahrung hinter mir" und einen Namen braucht jede Line dann eh.
Das wär dann die "Let´s fez!" Line , zb.

Gruß marc


----------



## fez (12. März 2004)

glaube Du überschätzt meine fahrerischen Fähigkeiten - von wegen "Erstbefahrung" und so...

Nee, nee - macht ihr nur mal euer Ding alleine   

Gruss Frank


----------



## crossie (12. März 2004)

hab noch ne idee: (sollte ich gero schicken, aber mein mailproggi spackt.)

könnt das teil ja dann von mir aus "the croissant" nennen... hehe.... und falls ihr unter der woche (so Donnerstag oder Mittwoch nächste woche) noch baut, ich komm runter und helf mit!

cheers
crossie


----------



## marc (12. März 2004)

Mal sehn, ich hab da schon so ein paar Namen im Hinterkopf   
Als Baumeister und Vordenker nehm ich mir das mal so heraus  

Also bis morgen....

Marc


----------



## Gero (12. März 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> hab noch ne idee: (sollte ich gero schicken, aber mein mailproggi spackt.)
> 
> könnt das teil ja dann von mir aus "the croissant" nennen... hehe.... und falls ihr unter der woche (so Donnerstag oder Mittwoch nächste woche) noch baut, ich komm runter und helf mit!
> 
> ...



boa alter was eine geile zeichnung!!! bin vor lachen fast vom hocker gefallen!!!!!       sehr geil echt mal.... mittwoch is ne gute idee.. aber erst gegen vier fünf. früher werd ich net können....

bis morgen dann!!!


----------



## fez (13. März 2004)

hier.... Na ja - schon recht gefährlich :-(


----------



## marc (13. März 2004)

An alle daheimgebliebenen, Schönwetterbiker, Schattenparker und den Rest der Welt:

Der Anfang ist gemacht! Und wie...

War zwar naß , kalt und absolut kein Wetter dafür, doch inspiriert vom "Canadian Spirit" haben doch einige wetterfeste FR-Bikers mitgeholfen daß
ein klasse Anfang gemacht werden konnte. Nochmal Vielen Dank für Euren Einsatz. Am nächsten Samstag gehts weiter....wer am Mittwoch Abend kann...
es wird gebohrt und gesägt   

Hier mal zum Appetit anregen:   

Gruß Marc


----------



## Gero (13. März 2004)

so, hier noch meine bildergalerie....  

open here.... 

greez ich


----------



## marc (13. März 2004)

Yeah! Klasse...hab gar nicht mitgekriegt daß Du so viele Bilder gemacht hast.

Das Ding ist ja so stabil daß wir es mit einer Schiffstaufe dann irgendwann
eröffnen können. Fiel mir auf dem Heimweg noch so ein)  Also bis denn

Marc


----------



## waldman (14. März 2004)

steht der shore jetzt auch noch auf der betontreppe.
oder habt ihr ihn da nur gebaut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gero (14. März 2004)

waldman schrieb:
			
		

> steht der shore jetzt auch noch auf der betontreppe.
> oder habt ihr ihn da nur gebaut ?



ja der steht da und bleibt da auch. alles andere ia auf unserem gelände anderweitig genutzt....


----------



## spezi light (14. März 2004)

hey,
das sieht ja schon sehr lecker aus    
und das bei dem beschissenen Wetter nochmal  
denk das ich euch nächste Woche belästigen werde. Agguschrauber kann ich besteuern und vielleicht noch en Pott Schrauben.  
Wie siehts da jetzt genau aus wollt ihr eine Drop auf den Grillplatz bauen oder wo geht es da durch die Büsche??? 
Macht mal weiter so...
MfG Alex 

PS: was ist das da hinten bei P3130024.jpg im Hintergrund? Ich mein nich den Laster? rechts... was habt ihr da hingestellt?


----------



## Gero (14. März 2004)

wheelerfriend schrieb:
			
		

> PS: was ist das da hinten bei P3130024.jpg im Hintergrund? Ich mein nich den Laster? rechts... was habt ihr da hingestellt?



du meinst unseren wallride?! kennst du den noch nicht?! und über den grillplatz kommt erstmal nix. der durch die bäume durch is der ersatz dafür. der is auch immerhin drei meter hoch mit fett drop am ende  

-> marc, stell mal noch nen paar bilder rein von heute, ich bin zu faul....  

und nächstes we: wir brauchen akkuschrauber und was noch viel wichtiger ist bit aufsätze für kreutzschlitzschrauben. unsere alle sind jetzt am ars*h....
ach, und denkt dran zeugs zum grillen mitzubringen und ganz wichtig


----------



## marc (14. März 2004)

hab nur eben den Huger gestillt mit lecker Puten-Chili   

Danke nochmal an Alle die heute wieder mitgeholfen haben, und auch Danke an diejenigen die gesagt haben sie helfen und mit Abwesenheit geglänzt haben.
Moralische Unterstützung ist ja auch wichtig       

Neue Bilder im Anhang...

Bis Mittwoch,Gero.

Gut Nacht, bin müde...

Marc


----------



## ykcor (14. März 2004)

boah. is bis jez echt geil geworden!
ich hoff das ich näxte woche au mit helfen kann 

mfG


----------



## weissbierbiker (15. März 2004)

hab zwar mit freeriden nicht viel am hut, bin aber nach meiner bikerunde heute mal an der bahn vorbeigefahren-- und muss wirklich sagen: RESPEKT


----------



## tobi (15. März 2004)

Höhö - Tooltime auf der BMX-Bahn.

Aber auch von mir ein "daumen-hoch"    sieht ja echt geil aus.
Ich denke beim Bikejam können wir gleich an der Stelle das Sanitätszelt aufbauen für die Leute die auf den Asphalt klatschen


----------



## marc (15. März 2004)

Mensch Tobi, du kannst Gedanken lesen!  Die dritte North Shore Line soll nämlich straight DURCH das Sani-Zelt      da ist dann der Weg für die Sanis kürzer, haha  

Gruß "toolTime" Marc  (gefällt mir...)


----------



## Skanker (16. März 2004)

werd wohl am we vorbeischaun ( bin mir nicht sicherob samstag oder sonntag ) wie is des eigentlich is der eintritt frei wenn man mithilft  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (16. März 2004)

Der Eintritt für Nicht-Mitglieder ist auch zu erheben bei Mithilfe an Bauaktivitäten.
(Cooles Deutsch  ) (lob mich selbst  )

Aber Du kannst gerne mal den Gero fragen, der ist der Kappo und hat da das letzte Wort.

Andererseits:  Wo bleibt dein Idealismus????     
Mitzuwirken an Deutschlands schönstem Dirt-Park!!!!

Aber mal im Ernst: Wenn Du kommen magst dann kannst Du das gerne tun.
Im Augenblick hab ich eigentlich genügend Leute, bzw. ist das gröbst gemacht.
Sind noch paar Feinarbeiten und der aktuelle Bauabschnitt....
Am Samstag war wegen dem Abladen weil ich einen LKW voll mit Holz gebracht habe, sind dann aber genügend Leute aufgetaucht.

Schaust halt mal rein. Was zu tun gibts immer...  

gruß marc


----------



## Znarf (16. März 2004)

Tach Leude,

gutes Teil euer Northshore, bzw. eure ganze Anlage!

Ich kenn zwar bisher noch keine Freiburger Biker, aber hab vor spätestens beim Bikejam im Süden zu erscheinen. Da darf ja jeder kommen der Lust hat und löhnt oder?

Bin gespannt was sich da noch so alles tut   
Aber jetzt muss ich erstmal meinen Selle Italia Fluid zurückschicken, bei dem ist nämlich unglaublicherweise das rechte Gelpolster geplatzt und hat mir den ganzen Keller und das Rad versifft   
obwohl ich nicht mal 70kg wiege.

Greetz Znarf


----------



## marc (16. März 2004)

...klar beim Bikejam sind alle willkommen. Gibt wieder n´riesen Fest.

Das mit dem Sattel is Mist, aber schau nächstes Mal drauf wo der herkommt.
War bestimmt aus der "Silicon Valley" Reihe von Dolly B.   

Also bis zum www.bikejam.de.vu 

Gruß Marc


----------



## marc (21. März 2004)

...hier die Neusten Bilder von Gestern.

Gruß Marc


----------



## marc (21. März 2004)

bei einer 15sec. Langzeitbelichtung ist mir dieses Foto gelungen das bei näherer Betrachtung auf der rechten Seite eine schemenhafte Gestalt zeigt.
Die Vermutug es handelt sich um den sog. "Canadian-Spirit", also der Hüter aller "North Shore", verhärten sich zunehmend!

Das zweite Foto zeigt unser "Field of Dreams".

Marc


----------



## waldman (21. März 2004)

ich glaub, ich muss da diesen sommer auch mal kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-ride.de (21. März 2004)

hi jungs also noch mal für alle die nicht wissen ob es sich lohnt an die bahn zu kommen: es lohnt!!! nehmt euer bike egal ob alter hobel oder neues luder, nehmt mit was zwei räder hat und nicht beim fahren auseinander fällt. die bahn in freiburg hat wohl noch mehr als den brettleweg zu bieten. also ist es nun ein track für jeden  ernsten biker, bmx, dirt, freeride und fun. zum chillen ist der grillplatz ja ideal, nur chillt auf die gesunde und legale weise... sonst ist der ärger vorprogramiert......

keep smiling and ride wild!


----------



## marc (28. März 2004)

...fast fertig, der Neuste Streich aus´m North Shore Reich:

"do that Drop, man!"

Aber das ist lange noch nicht alles....    

Gruß Marc


----------



## marc (28. März 2004)

Bilder    
Marc


----------



## ykcor (28. März 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder anhängen klappt irgendwie nicht. Müsst ihr das halt in Natura anschauen
> Marc


 baut ihr heut noch? weil wir (tCA) und ich werden warscheinlich ma vorbei schauen. 

mfG


----------



## Gero (28. März 2004)

ROCKthaHOUSE schrieb:
			
		

> baut ihr heut noch? weil wir (tCA) und ich werden warscheinlich ma vorbei schauen.
> 
> mfG



ja, ich bin ab 12 drausen.....


----------



## ykcor (28. März 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ich bin ab 12 drausen.....



gut gut. soll ich motorsäge oder sowas mitnehmen?

mfG


----------



## marc (28. März 2004)

Gero meint mit BAUEN...an der Bahn (Dirt).  Am North Shore baue ich erst nächsten Samstag wieder. Hilfe brauch ich keine mehr, trotzdem DANKE für das Angebot   GERO ist "DIRTY Harry" und ich bin "WOODY Woodpecker" , you know what I mean?   

Wenn jeder drauf los bauen würde gäbe es ein RiesenDurcheinander. So hat jeder "SEIN" Projekt...   Aber freu Dich drauf wenns fertig ist...  

...eines kann ich verraten: Das Teil wird so richtig klasse und zum BIKEJAM 
steht das Teil in voller Größe. Das versprech ich  

Dann darf geDIRTet und geNORTH-SHOREt werden, ob als Mitglied oder zahlender Gast...  SEE U 

Marc


----------



## ykcor (28. März 2004)

so. wir hatten ja heut mal des vergnügen den north shore probe zu fahren...  sag mal: kommt da noch nen größerer drop hin? weil der eine wo bis jez steht wird mit der zeit ein wenig langweilig. 

mfG


----------



## Gero (29. März 2004)

ROCKthaHOUSE schrieb:
			
		

> so. wir hatten ja heut mal des vergnügen den north shore probe zu fahren...  sag mal: kommt da noch nen größerer drop hin? weil der eine wo bis jez steht wird mit der zeit ein wenig langweilig.
> 
> mfG



na da hat aber einer nicht wirklich genau hingeschaut, sonst wäre ihm noch ein anderer drop aufgefallen der allerdings noch nicht landebar ist....

und wenn du den ganzen tag nur den einen drop springst ist klar das dir langweilig wird. alter, wir haben über 50 jumps an der bahn, da kann einem DEFINITIV NICHT langweilig werden!   musst dich halt nur auch mit anderen sachen auseinander setzen als mit ödem runtergefalle...


----------



## marc (29. März 2004)

Wo er recht hat, hat er recht, der Gero  
Wem´s hier langweilig wird hat sein Hobby verfehlt    Das ist ja auch ein 
Dirt Park mit North Shore Elementen und kein "BENDER-RUNTERDROPP" Gedächtnis-Nationalpark     

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gero (29. März 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Wo er recht hat, hat er recht, der Gero
> Wem´s hier langweilig wird hat sein Hobby verfehlt    Das ist ja auch ein
> Dirt Park mit North Shore Elementen und kein "BENDER-RUNTERDROPP" Gedächtnis-Nationalpark
> 
> Marc



so ischt es....


----------



## Skanker (29. März 2004)

verdammte shice mich hats am we aufs maul gelegt jetz muss ich 2 monate pausiern ich hoff dass ich bis zum jam widda fit bin !
aber sieht echt geil aus bei euch  macht weiter so


----------



## ykcor (29. März 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> na da hat aber einer nicht wirklich genau hingeschaut, sonst wäre ihm noch ein anderer drop aufgefallen der allerdings noch nicht landebar ist....
> 
> und wenn du den ganzen tag nur den einen drop springst ist klar das dir langweilig wird. alter, wir haben über 50 jumps an der bahn, da kann einem DEFINITIV NICHT langweilig werden!   musst dich halt nur auch mit anderen sachen auseinander setzen als mit ödem runtergefalle...



ich fahr nich grad gern bmx bahn. das muesstest ihr ja mittlerweile wissen. und da hab ich eben gedacht, das der north shore ne schoene abwechslung is. is er an sich ja schon aber ich halt jez besser mein mund... weil der ns is ja noch nich richtig fertig... 
 aber trotzdem   

mfG


----------



## Gero (31. März 2004)

will bildaaaaaa....


----------



## marc (1. April 2004)

kommen schon ....  

Marc


----------



## marc (4. April 2004)

...die Dritte Line steht kurz vor der Vollendung. Ein fetter Anlieger...  
(bild 1). Auf Bild 2 sieht man die zweitschönste Sache für unseren Matz  .
Das letzte Bild soll zur Abschreckung dienen. Ein langehegter Verdacht, ein 
Saboteur in den Reihen der FR-Bikers, hat sich bestätigt  
Er wurde entlarvt und es stellte sich heraus daß es sich sogar um einen Adligen handelt..   . Nach seinem kurzen Geständnis ohne Verteidigung
blieb mir als einzige Alternative die sofortige Exekution des Terroristen...
standesgemäßes Enthaupten  

Gruß "Henkermeister" Marc


----------



## ykcor (4. April 2004)

oha. der anlieger is ja ma mega fett    

   

mfg


----------



## marc (10. April 2004)

...so nun Update Fotos von heute. Der Anlieger ist zu 86% fertig. Fehlen noch der Feinschliff und drei Stützen für die Statik. Sieht aber mal soweit ganz gut aus. Auf dem Heimweg ist mir gleich die nächste crazy Idee gekommen...

Hier die Bilder vom Tage:

Gruß und schöne Ostern...
Marc


----------



## marc (15. April 2004)

Anlieger is feddich!!!!    

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (15. April 2004)

war am wochenende mal wieder in freiburg und hab mir dann mal eure neue bahn angeschaut. muss sagen wirklich lecker, was ihr da seit der letzten bikejam alles hingebaut habt, respekt


----------



## Gero (15. April 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Anlieger is feddich!!!!
> 
> Gruß Marc



uff schaut ja gut aus, jetzt war ich die halbe nacht draußen und habs mir gar nicht angeschaut.... :in ecke guck....: muss ich morgen bei tageslicht mal genauer anschauen.... aber


----------



## marc (18. April 2004)

wir sind gestern recht weit gekommen mit der Dritten Line.
Die wird wirklich richtig schwierig, wenns auch auf den fotos nicht so aussieht  

Überraschen lassen   

Gruß marc


----------

